# Oh God! WTF! Friggin' LBS got reVENGE on me!



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

I was able to resist, for a while...

When the LBS got their S-Works Venge SRAM bikes (with the very busy red/white/black graphics) in during the summer, I was able to resist...partlly because of the highly anticipated Venge + McLaren model. Well, forget about that...because I wasn't gonna spend $18k on a bike (or $8k on the frame). So, with their S-Works Venge SRAM bikes on their floor, and the Venge + McLaren out of financial reach, I was safe.

Until yesterday.

Low and behold, they were shipped a S-Works Venge SRAM *PROJECT BLACK*. I had to do a double take, because I thought it was available only as a frameset. So, after some quick calculations, temporary spec changes, it came home with me today.










It is a Med (54cm) so it came with a 10cm stem (too short for me), so I put on a carbon 12cm on their temporarily while they order me a Zipp Service Course SL. I'm not a fan of the Roval SL 45 wheels, so they came off and went right into their wheel bags, ready for eBay. I've got Zipp 303 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers on order, so they will go on when they arrive. 172.5 cranks with 39/53 are perfect for me. A couple of headset spacers left on, to fine tune stem height when the correct one arrives.

Even with the loaner wheels, the bike is just 15.46 lbs. with Look Carbon Blade (cromo) pedals and two Zipp Cages. I just can't get over the Matte Black finish, and how great it looks. Typical Project Black, not even a single decal indicating that it is a VENGE.

I hope my wife doesn't notice the new bike in the garage...


----------



## mikekam (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow!! Nice ride


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Holy **** that's bad ass!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Is that an "S-Works"?


----------



## dandmadone (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice looking bike!!! Please post the new pics when you have the Zipp stem and 303 wheelset installed.


----------



## Rage_Cycling (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweet Bike I won't tell the wife Man code.


----------



## fatdawg (Jun 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

First ride today, so updated the picture.










I changed out the stem to another temporary stem, trimmed the fork steerer 20mm, filed off the fork safety tabs (I live so dangerously!) and peeled off what seemed like 7 warning labels. New wheels and stem should be here soon...I hope before it gets too cold to ride outside!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Droooool.


----------



## Mello Velo (Sep 21, 2011)

Beautiful bike. Did she notice?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

what's a project black? a tester?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

framesti said:


> what's a project black? a tester?


Specialized make only limited numbers on this bike simply as the top engineers are given then project. More of a time thing but what you get is a bike in small supply once gone, its gone. Worth getting if you can if you are a collector of sorts. They also look smoking hot.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful bike. It would be a sin for the wife to not notice such beauty.


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

That bike is absolutely awesome!


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

I wouldn't noticed the wife if that bike was next to her


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Hehehehe...I had to mod the bike, of course.

Changed the seatclamp bolts to titanium.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweet ride, congrats BikeArmsRace.

What are your initial impressions of the Romin EVO?


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

askmass said:


> Sweet ride, congrats BikeArmsRace.
> 
> What are your initial impressions of the Romin EVO?


The Romin EVO is surprisingly comfortable. It's definitely staying on the bike! 

If it wasn't a Specialized branded saddle, I'd put it on more of my bikes. I'm reluctant on puttng one of any other of my bikes (I have 2 Giants and a LOOK), because I can't stand mixing the brands (that's just a quirk of mine).


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

BikeArmsRace said:


> The Romin EVO is surprisingly comfortable. It's definitely staying on the bike!
> 
> If it wasn't a Specialized branded saddle, I'd put it on more of my bikes. I'm reluctant on puttng one of any other of my bikes (I have 2 Giants and a LOOK), because I can't stand mixing the brands (that's just a quirk of mine).


And here I am waiting on one to come in to put on a Pina!

The Romin is simply the most comfortable saddle to me, and the new 2012 EVO extends that even more by all accounts.

Brand mixing seems sacrilege to some, and I "get" why... but, (or, is that butt) at the end of the day, the Specialized Romin far exceeds anything under the MOST branding (or any other Italian namesake) available for me - so it's what I'll be riding.

That said, I might mod away the big S just for appearance sake...

Thanks for the reply, and enjoy the bike BikeArmsRace!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Such a nice ride. Ilike the matte black and white logos that are not overly done.

I wish they'd make a tarmac sl4 like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

Really nice bike!

Whats your seat height, from the bottom bracket up to the saddle? How much of the seat post is above the frame?

Björn


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks beautiful... more a work of art than a cycle...


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Really nice bike!
> 
> Whats your seat height, from the bottom bracket up to the saddle? How much of the seat post is above the frame?
> 
> Björn


28.5 inches.

The seat post has 8.5" height from top of seat collar to middle of saddle.


----------



## Bjorn (Jul 10, 2011)

BikeArmsRace said:


> 28.5 inches.
> 
> The seat post has 8.5" height from top of seat collar to middle of saddle.


Thanks! BTW how tall are you? 

Thinking of getting a size 54 for my self, I'm 178 centimetres.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

:aureola:


Bjorn said:


> Thanks! BTW how tall are you?
> 
> Thinking of getting a size 54 for my self, I'm 178 centimetres.


5'10", long torso, shorter legs. I use a 120mm stem.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Enough about looks, how does it ride? Is it fast and are the aero benefits tangible?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweeeett! :thumbsup: Although if I paid for a Venge, I'd want it to say "Venge" _somewhere_ !! 

**


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

nis240sxt said:


> Enough about looks, how does it ride? Is it fast and are the aero benefits tangible?


I can only compare it to my current bikes:

1999 Litespeed Vortex, Mavic Helium (1" steerer!)
2010 Giant TCR Advanced SL Rabo, Zipp 101
2011 Look 695SR, Mavic Ksyrium SL
2012 Spec S Works Venge, Mavic Cosmic Carbon SLR (temp wheels)

BB Stiffness (1-10, 10 is most rigid)
Litespeed: 6
Giant: 8
Look: 9
Spec: 9

Front End Stiffness (1-10. 10 is most rigid)
Litespeed: 4 (Ramen noodle)
Giant: 9
Look: 9
Spec: 9

Front End Comfort. through rough stuff (1-10. 10 is most *un*comfortable)
Litespeed: 5 (comfy, but not confidence inspiring like the carbon bikes)
Giant: 7
Look: 5 (this bike is a DREAM over the rough stuff!)
Spec: 8-9 (ouch...was that a filling that fell out?)

Jury is still out on the aero benefit, as I'm not up to normal speed from an injury a few weeks ago.

Hope this helps. Granted, these are just my arbitrary figures, which may change slightly with wheel choices (I have Zipp 303 Carbon Clinchers on order).


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweet looker! I do like the flat black look.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

If anyone is interested, the fork itself weighed 330g in it's cut down size.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

BikeArmsRace said:


> First ride today, so updated the picture.
> 
> I changed out the stem to another temporary stem, trimmed the fork steerer 20mm, filed off the fork safety tabs (I live so dangerously!) and peeled off what seemed like 7 warning labels. New wheels and stem should be here soon...I hope before it gets too cold to ride outside!


Sweet, just need to remove all the stickers on the wheels too and you'll be good to go. :thumbsup: Is the "FACT" on inside of cranks a sticker or paint?



BikeArmsRace said:


> Hehehehe...I had to mod the bike, of course.
> 
> Changed the seatclamp bolts to titanium.


Nice too. Are the headset spacers carbon? They kinda look like aluminum...maybe just the finish? What water bottle cages are those?


----------



## TimmyG (Jul 5, 2007)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Such a nice ride. Ilike the matte black and white logos that are not overly done.
> 
> I wish they'd make a tarmac sl4 like that :thumbsup:


RC, they do make an sl4like that. I have an S-Works Di2 on order in the matte black finish. It looks exactly like this Venge.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

BikeArmsRace said:


> I hope my wife doesn't notice the new bike in the garage...


Always the challenge for us married men. Funny how the women will notice every new item even when you think it is un-noticible, i.e. a new inner tube.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Digger51 said:


> Always the challenge for us married men. Funny how the women will notice every new item even when you think it is un-noticible, i.e. a new inner tube.


Well, the wife noticed. She said no problem. I'll have ot see if there is a new pair of Christian Louboutins in the closet.


----------



## djdub (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn, your Bike Garage is what Dreams are made of. I just got a 2011 Roubaix Elite w/Apex and I'm super stoked on it with the Matte Black w/Gloss. It's nothing compared to yours. This just takes the cake. Congrats sir!


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Natedogz said:


> Sweet, just need to remove all the stickers on the wheels too and you'll be good to go. :thumbsup: Is the "FACT" on inside of cranks a sticker or paint?
> 
> Nice too. Are the headset spacers carbon? They kinda look like aluminum...maybe just the finish? What water bottle cages are those?


Can't remove the stickers on the wheels...since they belong to the bike shop! While I'm waitng on my new Zipp 101s and 303 Carbon Clinchers to arrive, they let me use these Mavic Cosmic Carbon SLRs for the meanwhile.

The "FACT" on the inside of the inside of the cranks can't be removed...they're painted over.

The headset spacers are indeed carbon.

The water bottle cages are Zipp...finished off with titanium bolts, too.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Uhm, what's your address?

When I impulse buy, its more like, Hey, that's a nice spoke wrench!

Nice bike(s).:thumbsup:



BikeArmsRace said:


> I can only compare it to my current bikes:
> 
> 1999 Litespeed Vortex, Mavic Helium (1" steerer!)
> 2010 Giant TCR Advanced SL Rabo, Zipp 101
> ...


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Latest Venge Project Black Update...

- Changed the stem to a Zipp Service Course SL (to make it look closer like a McLaren Venge)
- Changed the front and rear derailleurs from SRAM Red to SRAM Red Black Edition
- Zipp 101s in Beyond Black arrived, so they go on. Hard to see, but the Zipp skewers included with the wheels are also black.

I'm going to order the SRAM Red Black calipers to replaced the standard SRAM Red calipers, so that there isn't any silver on the bike.

Now...where to get black colored titanium bolts?

15.375 lbs. as you see it, with Look Carbon Blade Keos.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Bike looks Killer!
Black Ti Bolts-TorontoCycles Black Titanium Bolts, Black Titanium Washers


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Jeez, please remove the warning labels and IMO go with black saddle, hoods and tape to get a real death star look.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Went on a ride at my LBS yesterday and they had a flat black Venge (not S-works) with full Red group in my size. So freakin temping, but I kind of want to hold out for Ui2. Should have ridden it anyway.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Lick Skillet said:


> Jeez, please remove the warning labels and IMO go with black saddle, hoods and tape to get a real death star look.


Last warning label now removed off the inner fork leg. 

I'm partal to the saddle. It is a Specialized Romin Evo and its currently my favorite saddle. The closest saddle Specialized has is a Romin Evo Pro, which is not compatible with the seatpost on the Venge because of it's 7x9 carbon rails. All black, even lighter, it would be PERFECT!

Romin Evo Pro

The Romin Pro Expert has round titanium rails (compatible), but has a red center decoration.

Romin Pro Expert

This is pretty much the one that comes with the bike, but the aftermarket version. 

I'll see if the bike shop will sell me the one that comes with the black/red/white Venge bikes, as they are full black (no red stripe).

I can't do anything about the frame decals...and I like the Zipp decals. I may recreate the Zipp decals on my vinyl machine in relfective black, just so it's there (and visible in the dark).


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Meh, I think the mostly black bike with some white accents looks perfect. Wouldn't change a thing from that last pic as long as you can keep all the white stuff clean.


Edit: Actually, black hoods might look better. 


How the hell do you guys afford to change all this stuff?? I'm crazy thinking about getting a Venge, let along swapping out all the components just because of the color haha. :mad2:


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

BikeArmsRace said:


> Last warning label now removed off the inner fork leg.
> 
> I'm partal to the saddle. It is a Specialized Romin Evo and its currently my favorite saddle. The closest saddle Specialized has is a Romin Evo Pro, which is not compatible with the seatpost on the Venge because of it's 7x9 carbon rails. All black, even lighter, it would be PERFECT!
> 
> Romin Evo Pro


Wait until December, Specialized with have the venge seatpost clamps for carbon rails


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Squeezed in a quick 30 miles this AM before the rain/snow is supposed to come down...WOW! I forgot how fast having Zipp 101s were! 

The LBS has a 2011 S Works Tarmac SL3 SRAM LTD in the box in a 54cm. So tempted to add that bike to the collection...mmmmmm...12 lbs....

Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Works Tarmac SL3 LTD


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Updated pictures with the new 2012 Zipp 303 Carbon Clinchers (in Beyond Black finish). Total weight now 15 lbs.


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

Still like the look of it!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Feel the force Luke, come to the dark side. Remove your ties to white hoods, tape and saddle.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice bike. I have the same stem, but in -17'. More racey! 

I reckon ditch the white hoods, and get some Lightweight wheels for it.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Lick Skillet said:


> Feel the force Luke, come to the dark side. Remove your ties to white hoods, tape and saddle.


MUST RESIST THE DARK SIDEEEEEEEE......AAAAARRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHH!



bernithebiker said:


> Nice bike. I have the same stem, but in -17'. More racey!
> 
> I reckon ditch the white hoods, and get some Lightweight wheels for it.


I think if I were in my younger days, I'd rock the -17 deg stem as well. 

I just got the 101s and 303 Carbon Clinchers last week for a number of reasons. They are reasonably light, all black, ultra reliable, and very fast. My goal wasn't to build the lightest Venge, just one to my personal liking.

Plus, I've got new frame coming that I'm building in a few months.


----------



## epicwarrior (Aug 9, 2011)

I just drooled all over my keyboard! Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## springgulch (Apr 17, 2007)

BikeArmsRace said:


> Updated pictures with the new 2012 Zipp 303 Carbon Clinchers (in Beyond Black finish). Total weight now 15 lbs.


How's the clearance for the 303's? I read on a different forum that the 303's are too wide for the Tarmac SL4. I think it's a chainstay issue.


----------



## BOOD (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy Smokes!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

BikeArmsRace said:


> I was able to resist, for a while...
> 
> When the LBS got their S-Works Venge SRAM bikes (with the very busy red/white/black graphics) in during the summer, I was able to resist...partlly because of the highly anticipated Venge + McLaren model. Well, forget about that...because I wasn't gonna spend $18k on a bike (or $8k on the frame). So, with their S-Works Venge SRAM bikes on their floor, and the Venge + McLaren out of financial reach, I was safe.
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike!! The only thing I would change is removing the Westwood stickers on the wheels.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Beautiful bike!! The only thing I would change is removing the Westwood stickers on the wheels.


Those wheels were only temporary. The bike now has the new 303 Firecrest Carbon Clinchers in Beyond Black finish.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

BikeArmsRace said:


> I may recreate the Zipp decals on my vinyl machine in relfective black, just so it's there (and visible in the dark).


Were you able to make the black reflective decals?


----------

